# A shot at the ready



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all

Its been a while since I posted here but I still read everything and it all looks great! I had something I thought I might share. I shoot at crows ALOT. Crows are smart birds, the recogonize inidividual humans and are quick to raise an alarm. Hence they see me coming a mile away. They usually take flight as soon as they see me start fiddling with my slingshot. So I came up with a way to preload my slingshot but not have to hold the pouch at the ready, that why I can lay it on the seat beside me while I am riding. I started pinching the shot in the pouch with a springloaded clothespin. I know this will work for shot up to a half an inch. It still takes me a second to remove the pin and get ready to shoot, but it is better than trying to load while the enemy is watching. Has anyone else tried this or some other means of keeping a shot at the ready.

Bobby


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That sounds great, I just walk though.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

If you're using steel you could always do the same thing with a magnet!









Personally I use a cupped pouch...


----------

